# Anyone know what a RSN file is, and what program I should use to open it with?



## Daniel238957 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm trying to download a file that contains music, and says that it's a RSN file. Windows Media Player will not play the file, because it says it doesn't recognize the type of extension that the file is (.rsn)

So, it's music related. It's not supported by WMP. And it's an RSN file -- something I've never come across before. Could someone help?

This is most likely going to require very technical help.


----------



## Dr. Chauncey (Oct 26, 2007)

http://snesmusic.org/v2/players.php

Maybe.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Audio production project created with Reason, a software synthesizer and music creation program; may include multiple MIDI tracks, drum loops, audio effects settings, and virtual audio rack configurations.
See here:
http://www.fileinfo.net/extension/rsn
http://www.propellerheads.se/index.cfm


----------



## Daniel238957 (Jan 7, 2008)

Okay. Do you know why I'm an idiot, Dr. Chauncey (I hope you have your degree)? 

The very reason I'm trying to open this "RSN" file is because of that very, exact website you linked me up to. So, if I had just done a little searching on that site, I would have found THAT, and would not have needed to come here. I came here so that another person could show me a webpage on the website I'm using so I could solve my problem -- and that is why I'm an idiot.


----------

